# When buying a cassette what does the 't' in 11-28t mean?



## gatorling (Jun 25, 2008)

Most cassette cog ranges don't have the t in it but I notice that some do. What does the 't' indicate? Right now I have a 11-28t on my current bike but was thinking of moving towards a tighter gearing in the back. I live in Florida and so I feel that a tighter grouping would benefit me more since I'd never use the 11 or the 28 cogs.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*tooth...*

T simply refers to tooth or teeth. Nearly everyone everyone talks about cogs that have X number of teeth, including me. The proper terminology for a cog is really sprocket and each tooth is a cog on the sprocket.


----------



## gatorling (Jun 25, 2008)

Any reason why some cassette naming schemes have the t and some don't?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*No*



gatorling said:


> Any reason why some cassette naming schemes have the t and some don't?


There is no difference between cassettes with a "T" in the name and those without. All the cogs will have teeth.

If you are looking for a tighter grouping simply find a cassette with both a 16t cog and an 18t cog. This will get you a cassette that will handle smooth transitions while cruising on the flats. Then all you need to do is choose what you want at the high and low end for your terrain and ability.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*One reason.*



gatorling said:


> Any reason why some cassette naming schemes have the t and some don't?


There are notable exceptions (C-40, others), but the bicycle design, manufacturing and enthusiast universe is overwhelmingly populated by tinkerers (myself, for example), not engineers. Unlike engineers, tinkerers care little about consistent and precise terminology.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and why is it an 28 tooth cassette and not 28 teeth cassette? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> and why is it an 28 tooth cassette and not 28 teeth cassette? inquiring minds want to know


Really? That's just English grammar: five alarm fire, ten story building, 18 wheel truck, eight foot beam, etc.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> and why is it an 28 tooth cassette and not 28 teeth cassette? inquiring minds want to know


Perhaps the same reason why no one ever had a 7-pound*s* baby or rides a 17-pound*s* bicycle?.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

winstonc said:


> Really? That's just English grammar: five alarm fire, ten story building, 18 wheel truck, eight foot beam, etc.


I was gonna say I wouldn't touch that with a ten-foot pole. 

"An" 28 tooth cassette?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Technically teeth, cogs, and sprockets all refer to the same thing, specifically an individual tooth on a gear. The gear can also be referred to as a cog-wheel or sprocket-wheel. There are gears that are not cog-wheels or sprocket-wheels of course.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

11-21 = racing sex
12-23 = group ride sex


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> 11-21 = racing sex
> 12-23 = group ride sex


12-28 = too old for sex.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

11-32 = sex with a mountain goat?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*milf+1*



wim said:


> 12-28 = too old for sex.


...= granny sex

(hopefully with a "T" for teeth)


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

11-21 = downhill sex


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Fixie*

Fixed Gear = vasectomy safe sex


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Single-speed = 5' 36" every time


----------

